# Does your dog get this look?



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

This is Gunner sitting in front of me to get his chest scratched. He puts his paw on my leg and as soon as I start to scratch his chest his ears go completely flat. 

Right before I started to scratch:









Ears flat as I scratch. I had to stop to take the picture, but scratched his paw on my leg.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, Sinister does the exact same thing. :wub:


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Adorable :wub: My dogs have done that.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

:laugh:Oh yes.


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

Ha! We get this look as well. And the squinty eyes that say "Oh my, oh my, that feels sooo good".


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

My puppy holds her ears back when she is sleepy and I let her out to potty before I go to bed... cutest thing ever!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh yes. I get this. It is the, "Mom, you've been on the computer too long and I really want your attention." Usually a toy dropped in my lap before the paw comes up. Way to make me feel guilty for sure!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Op,Off topic but what food do you feed? His coat is gorgeous.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ooh, I love that look. :wub: Shasta does it, too.


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 22, 2011)

I call it "puppy ears", even when they are adults. Mine do it, too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh yeah... they win hearts with that look!!! Shasta is a pro and Riley does it all the time when he wants attention.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, he sure does! And I also love how GSD's look when they are looking down upon something curiously-their ears are erect and there is just something about that look-too bad I don't have any pictures of it. But I see it not only from my dog but in pics people post of their GSD's as well-I describe it as the "GSD look."


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Sasha does it for two different reasons 1) extremely ticked 2) very happy. The only difference between the two is the eyes.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep, Niko and Rosa both get Lovey Ears when I pet them.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ozzy does it all the time. lol He usually closes his eyes and leans back a bit, almost like he's falling asleep.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> :laugh:Oh yes.


That's awesome! I love that look!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Op,Off topic but what food do you feed? His coat is gorgeous.


I think that's just an illusion! 
Seriously though he is shedding like a mofo! I've been brushing him a lot because he is shedding in huge clumps. I've also been using a waterless shampoo by Nature's Miracle then more brushing. 
That's likely why his coat looks the way it does. 
And I feed him Precise Lamb Meal & Rice Sensicare.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

chelle said:


> Oh yes. I get this. It is the, "Mom, you've been on the computer too long and I really want your attention." Usually a toy dropped in my lap before the paw comes up. Way to make me feel guilty for sure!


Oh I get that too. I'll be sitting here on my laptop and a chew toy will "appear" out of nowhere. And then the look like "look what I brought you, don't you want to throw it?"
Perfect example:


----------



## hobbsie711 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep Brock has done this multiple times now, usually whilst putting a single paw on my lap. Like "Hey, Hey, Hey, Dad, Dad, Dad, Daaaaaaaaaaaad looooooooooooook."


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I get the look and a nose bump on my right arm when Havoc decides I've been on the internet for too long.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

My Doberdude does it a lot, he is very expressive with his ears, my GSD hardly ever..pic overload


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yes, my dog makes the same face.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

Razzle does that when he first sees us after waking up in the morning or when we come home from work


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Awwww he is so adorable :wub:

Um....yes funnily enough, I always get that look! (Molly has soft ears!)


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Oh I get that too. I'll be sitting here on my laptop and a chew toy will "appear" out of nowhere. And then the look like "look what I brought you, don't you want to throw it?"
> Perfect example:


Ozzy's a cheater. lol 
My laptop is right next to my bed (meaning the chair is too), so Ozzy will put his front paws on the back of my chair and put his head on my shoulder (or paw at me). That's my cue to get off the computer. Haha.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

He does it when I'm brushing him too! I cut myself out since I was in my pj's.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh! Didn't even think about when Ozzy gets brushed. 

Video? 

Pomeranian vs. Zombie - YouTube


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> Oh! Didn't even think about when Ozzy gets brushed.
> 
> Video?
> 
> Pomeranian vs. Zombie - YouTube


Haha, so cute!! I was sitting here going "get em Ozzy!".


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

And the butt scratch!


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

I LOVE that look! Baxter does it all the time, especially when he's sleepy or getting love and pets.

But the cutest... When Sam gets home from being on the road, I'll go to give him a hug. Baxter butts in until we both put a hand on him, he leans into us and lets out this big, content sigh with his ears back and tail wagging. :wub: He loves group hugs!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> My Doberdude does it a lot, he is very expressive with his ears, my GSD hardly ever..pic overload





I AM IN LOVE WITH YOUR DOG, AHHHHH!!! :wild: (And yes, capslock was intentional)


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

GSDGunner said:


> And the butt scratch!


haha YESS!! Know this one very well! cute pic


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks Echo, I think I'll always have a GSD/Doberman combo. He is an amazing dog! I never knew dobes were so cuddly and GOOFY.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Your _Dober-Dude_ is AWESOME! Thanks for showing us pictures!


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, mine does it too all the time.



GSDGunner said:


> And the butt scratch!


Right, what is the deal with the butt scratches? Mine always gives me his butt to scratch and pet rather than his head.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Click this bar to view the full image.









The look on Gunner's face says it all....AWWW!


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

I get this face all the time! But when I start to scratch, he likes to put both paws up on my arms to balance himself. We call it 'baby bear'.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

BGSD said:


> Right, what is the deal with the butt scratches? Mine always gives me his butt to scratch and pet rather than his head.


Yep, he does it too. I'll call him over to me and he'll run past and stop with his butt facing me. Then he'll turn his head towards me with the "come on, scratch it!" face. 
What a dork!


----------



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

Karma does that...when he wants something.


----------

